# Go/27 modifier and Medicare



## LChristensen (May 3, 2011)

I have a case where the patient was seen in the ED, discharged, then came back to the ED and was admitted.  Do we combine both ED accounts to the inpatient account or do we use a modifier on the first ED visit?


----------



## mitchellde (May 3, 2011)

are you coding for the facility or the provider because the answer is different.  only the facility uses the 27 modifier and the G0 condition code.


----------

